# Beekeeping For Beginners - Wheeling, WV - July 17, 2010



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

This is the press release for the event.

BEEKEEPING FOR BEGINNERS

The Tri-State Beekeepers Association, a group of local hobbyists committed to the preservation and growth of the endangered honey bee, will be offering a one day seminar entitled, Beekeeping for Beginners, at the Oglebay Institute’s Schrader Environmental Center on Saturday, July 17, 2010. Local beekeeping experts, with over 200 years of combined beekeeping experience, will present on various beginner topics throughout the day. In addition to the lectures, a hands-on, open hive demonstration will also be available to all participants. At the conclusion of the seminar, participants will be familiar with all of the necessary knowledge needed to establish and grow their own backyard honey bee colony.

On-site Seminar Registration will be held from 8:00am – 8:30am. Presentations will conclude at 5:00pm. The cost of the seminar will be $25 for current members of the Tri-State Beekeeper’s Association and $30 for non-members. The registration fee will include admission to all presentations, numerous educational, handouts, the use of bee veils for the open hive demonstration and lunch. Participants may download and view the seminar brochure, by visiting The Tri-State Beekeepers Website http://tristatebeekeepers.com. You can also register for the program by contacting Steve Roth at 304-242-9867 or Brian Roth at 304-909-0097. The deadline for reservations is July 14, 2010. 

We hope you can attend our seminar and allow us the opportunity to share our joy and passion for helping preserve the health and longevity of the all-important honey bee in our local area.


----------

